# ¿como puedo conectar 2 telefono en una misma linea?



## NTM (Abr 30, 2010)

mi pregunta ya esta escrita pero se la escribo denuevo...

¿como puedo conectar 2 telefono en una misma linea?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola NTM
si la linea es telefónica normal, de 2 Hilos(alambres) se conectan en paralelo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Electronec (Abr 30, 2010)

La limea es digital o analógica ?

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 30, 2010)

Ciertamente me asombra la pregunta anterior a est port.
¿como se mezclan dos aguas de marcas diferentes?
contesta
¿son transparentes?

Aparte de una ligera variación de tensiones funciona igual
EL digital acepta la marcación por pulsos sin problemas.
Saludso


----------



## Electronec (Abr 30, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> Ciertamente me asombra la pregunta anterior a est port.
> ¿como se mezclan dos aguas de marcas diferentes?
> contesta
> ¿son transparentes?
> ...



_*Contesto:*_

Para tu información, las líneas digitales de algunas centralitas, no se pueden duplar, ¿por qué?, (usas Google y lo averiguas).

Para tu información, mi pregunta vá dirigida con el propósito de saber cuatro cosas:

1º!!-Estamos hablando de una linea + teléfono de un cliente particular?

2º!!-Si hablamos de Empresas u Oficinas... _*matizo*_; (centralitas de por medio).... existen teléfonos (analógicos y digitales) Los digitales no se pueden duplar...(Idem de lo de Google)

3º!!-Idem de lo anterior,...los teléfonos dedicados a funciones de operadoras, pueden ir a 4 hilos....(se agrava el problema).

4º!!-Idem de lo anterior,... todavia existen (y lo he sufrido)...centralitas con salidas digitales a dos hilos con señal multi-plexada, que con un par telefónico de salida de placa de centralita, pueden funcionar dos extensiones telefónicas distintas a la vez.
El problema está, en que dicha salida, no puede conllevar una instalación de cableado superior a los 20Mts....Todo problemas.

Conclusión, , , ,mi pregunta fue breve y directa, con el fin de averiguar una chorada de dato.......pero me alegro de haber respondido a alguien que por lo que se vé entenderá mucho de marcas de Agua pero de TELEFONIA ...NO!!!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 30, 2010)

ja........ja.........hay que tener cuidado en este foro 
no hay solo pescados .

estoy seguro que mas de una vez me pasara a mi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2010)

contundente  y simple ,ya se a  quien consultar en el futuro sobre telefonía


----------



## NTM (May 1, 2010)

mmm como son los telefonos digitales o analogicos.
no entiendo ni al dedo

mi compañia es telefonica chile es telefono que se puede cargar con tarjetas de 5000 pesos chilenos(tarjeteros)


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

Si es así, (teléfono de tu casa) lo puedes conectar como te indicó MrCarlos:


MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola NTM
> si la linea es telefónica normal, de 2 Hilos(alambres) se conectan en paralelo.



Saludos.


----------



## NTM (May 2, 2010)

a ya.
pero se puede acer una cajita.
y coenctarlo
como el conector que tiene pero dos--?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

venden cajitas con dos bocas y además algunas traen filtro de linea


----------



## Electronec (May 3, 2010)

Efectívamente gustavocof115, algo así:

Saludos.


----------



## NTM (May 3, 2010)

filtlo de lineas es para?


----------



## Electronec (May 4, 2010)

ntm dijo:
			
		

> filtlo de lineas es para?



Puedes ser un poco mas claro.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## NTM (May 4, 2010)

para que es el filtro de linea?


----------



## fernandob (May 5, 2010)

existen creo yo varis tipos de filtros de linea, nunca puse uno.
pero 
hay para separar internet de telefonia, como son frecuencias distintas , se usa un filtro acorde.

hay para que un rayo no queme el telefono .

hay para evitar que no se meta alguna señal de radio .

hay filtros contra hijos que usan mucho el telefono , tambien contra esposas que llaman a programas de TV .

en fin, hay muchas cosas que se te pueden meter en la linea de telefono y para cada una hay un filtro.

filtro: algo que filtra


----------



## NTM (May 12, 2010)

jajaja  gracias. pueden cerrar el tema. o lo dejan abierto...
gracias..!!
gooD!


----------



## pawahtun (Nov 2, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> _*Contesto:*_
> 
> Para tu información, las líneas digitales de algunas centralitas, no se pueden duplar, ¿por qué?, (usas Google y lo averiguas).
> 
> ...



'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Saludos y buena vida, gracias por todo veo que tienes bastos conocientos en telefonia por eso recuro ati..

Tengo una duda… fui a entregar una computadora la persona tenia una roseta con un divisor de señal comun, de una roseta obtenía tres conexiones una para el teléfono cercano a la computadora otra para el router ( sin colocar filtro) y en la tercera conectaba un teléfono para una recamara… el problema es que movía un cable y perdía la señal… me ofrecí a solucionarla colgué otra roseta de la ya existente y coloque el filtro de señal para router y teléfono y en la segunda roseta colgué el otro teléfono …. El problema es que no había señal de internet el chiste es que comprobé que si conectaba un segundo teléfono el ADSL de mi router parpadea sin cesar y obviamente no había señal de internet, si desconecto un aparato telefónico cualquiera que sea y mantengo solo uno conectado el servicio se internet se restablece…Según dice la persona de la casa que antes funcionaba bien …. Que podrá estar sucediendo me agraria pudieras orientarme y poder solucionar este detalle, intercambie los aparatos telefónicos de lugar regrese todo como estaba y nada, no funciona con dos teléfonos conectados a la misma línea; pero si tienen servicio los telefonos, el unico problema es que se cae mi internet. La línea es análoga y ambos teléfonos pueden recibir servicios digitales como id de llamada o sígueme etc… uno de ellos es inalámbrico alimentado con energía eléctrica y el otro normal con pantalla digital.

La línea es análoga y el router es un echolife hg520b que maneja Telmex de México 

Desde ya muchas gracias buena vibra y felices cortos….

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2010)

pawahtun dijo:


> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
> … *me ofrecí* a solucionarla


 
en cuantos lios nos hemos metido en la vida por hacer esto ....no ????? ...............................


----------



## cansi22 (Nov 2, 2010)

En España, todos los telefonos tienen que ir con el microfiltro del adsl. sin embargo el router no.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2010)

Depende:
-Si pones un splitter no hacen falta los microfiltros.
-Si tienes Voip (la mayoría de los operadores no-movistar) el teléfono se conecta al router y solo se puede poner uno


----------

